# Friends "watering". What does that mean? And visitors list sorting?



## Imaginetheday (Jan 28, 2018)

I installed yesterday's update and it now says "watering" or "not now" for friends. ????

Also, my visitors list in now sorted oldest first. That is NOT helpful.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 28, 2018)

The last first visitors list is really hard to cope with isn’t it? As for watering if their garden needs water it will say that it’s needed. I quite like that new feature.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 28, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> The last first visitors list is really hard to cope with isn’t it? As for watering if their garden needs water it will say that it’s needed. I quite like that new feature.



Does "watering" mean they need watering, or they don't? I visited several friends that said "watering" and none of them needed it. That actually is a very helpful feature, if I can figure out how it works.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 28, 2018)

These are the two options. 








I was confused at first because they all said not now. Later some of my friends did need it and I realised the difference.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 28, 2018)

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Sowelu (Jan 29, 2018)

I honestly don't get the new friend sorting... is this a bug, or did Nintendo really think that sorting friends by oldest to newest visits would be helpful?


----------



## Imaginetheday (Jan 29, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> I honestly don't get the new friend sorting... is this a bug, or did Nintendo really think that sorting friends by oldest to newest visits would be helpful?



I know! It's terrible!


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 29, 2018)

Sowelu said:


> I honestly don't get the new friend sorting... is this a bug, or did Nintendo really think that sorting friends by oldest to newest visits would be helpful?



It's a bug. They'll fix it soon.


----------



## Sowelu (Jan 30, 2018)

Deathamabob said:


> It's a bug. They'll fix it soon.



I hope that they fix it before the next garden event... a properly sorted friends/visitors list is crucial!


----------



## Ray-ACP (Jan 30, 2018)

Yea, same for me and my friends too, it's only annoying cos it keeps saying i have a notification because i'm not scrolling all the way to the bottom to check it lol


----------

